# whelen sl6 wiring diagram needed



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

Anyone know where to get one, or what goes where?
It is a older sl6 power supply and i dont see anything on whelens web site


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

i know of the EB6 power supplies


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

the SL6 is a Bar supply


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

kitn1mcc;829059 said:


> the SL6 is a Bar supply


You are correct sir, and I contacted whelen and they emailed it to me


----------

